# Apocalyptic scenarios



## LeeC (Jul 15, 2017)

Those interested in writing apocalyptic stories can find a wealth of believable scenarios in “The Sixth Extinction An Unnatural History” by Elizabeth Kolbert.


----------



## armoredtree (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice!  I picked up 'The Sixth Extinction' while in a particularly somber mood at the local bookstore and then got distracted by other books.  I'll have to read it now, as I'm always interested in new apocalyptic stories and posits.


----------

